# His dog or her dog?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm interested in talking about gender and how it relates to taking responsibility for the dog. With apologies to our single friends and our GLBT friends, I'd like to know, in households with a male and female adult, are your dogs "his" or "hers"? Whose idea was it to get a dog? Who chose the breed? Who chose the breeder/shelter/etc and the specific dog? 

In our house, the dogs are really more mine. When we first decided to get a dog about 9 years ago, it was a GSD or nothing for him. That's all he had as a kid growing up. I'd had lots of different breeds and mixes but never a GSD. I research breeders, take them to the vet, take them to training, work with them during the week, research food options, keep track of heart worm and flea prevention, etc. He loves them, plays with them, and gives them their morning meal. 

Although he says they're his dogs and if I'm nice he'll let me snuggle with them.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I brought both my girls to the relationship. We adopted Micah together although he's always been more "mine" because my SO wasn't living with me officially when we adopted him.

We made the decision together on Kodi but Kodi was his boy, and Dante was mine.

So I wouldn't be surprised if a 5th was added when the right one comels along. Probably a GSD but he's interested in other breeds as well. We make decisions together on pets, but the next dog will be his pick primarily because Dante was mine.

We both care for and love on the dogs equally. It's not a "one person loves them and the other just allows them to be here" kind of situation.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rerun said:


> We both care for and love on the dogs equally. It's not a "one person loves them and the other just allows them to be here" kind of situation.


Absolutely. We both love them very much, I just do most of the dog-related work because I have the time and inclination to do it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

all the dogs I have/had were my idea , I paid for them if I bought them, I rescued them when I rescued. They have always viewed the hubby as a playmate Altho my male aussie has attached himself to the hubby, which is fine, I consider him his dog.

The cats on the other hand, (I have 5),,were a mutual decision, but again they mostly hang with me..

He 'likes' animals, but lets put it this way, if I ever left, they'd all go with me


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Emoore said:


> Absolutely. We both love them very much, I just do most of the dog-related work because I have the time and inclination to do it.


Me too. I usually do the feeding AM and PM, most of the cleaning, baths, poop pickup, etc. But this is only because I am a stay at home mom now and he works an off shift, so he's not up as early and leaves by the dogs dinner most nights for work.

BTW, I selected "they're all both of ours" because they really are, but we both refer to Dante as "mine" and Kodi was "his." So I'm making sure that the next dog is his pick...whether it's a puppy from a breeder or a dog from the shelter. He knows it's ultimately his decision to get what he wants when the time and right dog comes along.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My husband and I never make a decision without consulting each other. We're a team in everything we do, and that includes our dogs.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

mine. i walk them, feed them, train them, play with them. no offense to my GF, but she's pretty much for for an occasional walk either with me or if I'm gone. give some pets and cuddling with them. i do all the work


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I had to vote "hers". Hubby loves them but thats about it. I do everything. I tried to get him involved with training or going for a walk but he couldn't be bothered. He's not lazy. Sometimes I think my "obsession" with the dogs pisses him off. He tells me I love the dogs more than him. Gee I wonder why.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Mine.....all the way!


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

The girls are definitely my dogs! DH feeds them dinner and does play w/ them, but I do all the training, grooming and set the rules!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I do all the work but we each have a favorite (good thing they can't read! LOL).


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I'm interested in talking about gender and how it relates to taking responsibility for the dog. With apologies to our single friends and our GLBT friends, I'd like to know, in households with a male and female adult, are your dogs "his" or "hers"? Whose idea was it to get a dog? Who chose the breed? Who chose the breeder/shelter/etc and the specific dog?
> 
> In our house, the dogs are really more mine. When we first decided to get a dog about 9 years ago, it was a GSD or nothing for him. That's all he had as a kid growing up. I'd had lots of different breeds and mixes but never a GSD. I research breeders, take them to the vet, take them to training, work with them during the week, research food options, keep track of heart worm and flea prevention, etc. He loves them, plays with them, and gives them their morning meal.
> 
> Although he says they're his dogs and if I'm nice he'll let me snuggle with them.


It is a hard question to answer but I like to believe Molly is mine. My wife feeds her and spoils her but I walk her daily and train her. It was both our idea to get a dog but I always wanted a Gsd from all those years as a child watching "The Little Hobo". We chose to buy from a breeder


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

For us, Stryder was a mutual decision. However, I am the primary caregiver, I feed, bathe, walk, train, drive, take to the vet, clean up poopie and puke. I also fix a boo,boo. My hubby clips toenails and treats Stryder every day then he comes home. Now, if you ask my hubby who's dog Stryder is..he says "mine" but he is really mine :wub:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

When Hubby and I married nearly 30 years ago, I brought with me two horses and one GSD dog. Hubby only had one dog in his childhood and it was chained in the back yard. Although he didn't mind animals, he didn't see the need for them. 

Hubby was an avid hunter...deer, geese, duck, quail, dove etc. Now after years of pets (including dove) he only hunts deer. I never said a word to him against hunting, I've just made him an ole' softy. Every addition to the family has been my idea. But we do / did discuss it. 

I do all the feeding, training, cleaning etc. of all the animals. However, Hubby does feed the horses in the mornings. And when I'm working late or not home. 

The animals like both of us, just in different ways. Hubby means play time 24/7. I represent play / food / work. So the dogs may get more excited when hubby comes home - but they cling to me when I get home. 

Hondo is interesting as he always wants to be able to see both of us at the same time. If I go into a different area of the house, he'll come to me and stay awhile and then go to hubby and stay awhile. If we are sitting in the same room he'll lay where he can keep an eye on both of us. Rarely does he ever roam the house with out us. 

Maggie will sit with whom ever is sitting on the most comfortable piece of furniture. Or if someone has a blanket, she'll crawl under it with you. If you get up, she'll stay there. 

Tug is totally indifferent of either of us. If you have a ball, he's your buddy. If you don't have anything to offer him, he'll go off on his own.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

I wish i could say they were OURS  BUT we got Ruby.... and on paper she is mine. But it was planned to be our dog.... Then when i did all the feeding, potty training, loving, playing.... It got to a point where we were laying in bed, i was half asleep, and my SO said "Ruby! Come up here" and tapped the bed. Well, After he tried and annoyed me i exhaled and said non excitedly, ruby come up here. And she jumped up and laid on my feet lol Thats when he said THATS IT! I want a dog for ME haha
BUT He chose the worst time to do such a thing. Because in HIS head... While he is deployed i can get all the training done and he will have a dog who knows basic obedience to work with and become close too... HIS dog. :headbang:

I have a feeling this is gonna bite him in the rear haha 

Max is closer to me than ruby ever was. Its weird, we seem to connect more. idk though ive heard Males are closer to Female handlers. and vice versa?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

They are "our" dogs....however;...because I work _outside_ the home, and he spends *most* of *his* day *WITH* them..:smirk:....the only one that truly "*prefers*" me......_is the cat..LOL!:angryfire:_
Robin


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sin is my dog.

My boyfriend and I were together for almost 3 years when I decided I really wanted to get a dog. He wanted an English Bulldog and I wanted a black GSD. I did research on GSD's and had the money to buy and feed one so I had a head start over him. It was my apartment, my name was on the lease and I had to convince my Landlord to let me get a dog. As soon as he agreed I immediately started looking through the paper and called about 10 different places until I found someone with puppies on the ground and they happened to have one black GSD puppy left. I told them to hold onto the puppy and that we'd be there asap (they were 2.5 hours away). The whole ride there my boyfriend kept saying "We are just going to look, we are not going to buy this puppy, we are going to look at an English Bulldog litter too." I had my money in my pocket and I knew I wasn't coming home without that puppy. When we got there and I laid eyes on my little Sinister, it was love at first sight, I knew he was coming home with me and I didn't care what my boyfriend said. We met the parents and the grandpa. I paid the breeder and signed my name on the papers, he was my dog. At first my boyfriend was upset but he quickly fell in love with him. 

I bought the dog, I paid the extra money each month for rent to own the dog, I paid for his food, toys and Vet care. My boyfriend helped me train him and a month after Sinister turned a year old, we broke up, he left and I kept my dog.  

My ex and I are still friends and Sinister is the reason why. We talk on the phone almost every day, we go to his house to visit and he babysits Sin when I need him to. 

I am so glad that I wouldn't take no for an answer because Sinister is exactly what I was looking for and everything that I could have ever wanted in a dog and because of him I will always have a GSD in my life, especially a black one. :wub:


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

In my house, Deuce is mine. I've been asking for a GSD for a very long time and we're finally homeowners so it's come true. Hubby would be just fine with an English Bulldog and NOT a GSD


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Any dog we have is mine. My wife loves them and shares in walking and feeding and playing but when I go from room to room (or anywhere else) the dog is my shadow.
Unless, of course, wife is cooking.
The choice of GSD through a breeder was mutual. All previous dogs were totally my choice. (mutt puppies from the pound)


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

We had a client who seemed surprised when I said something along the lines "well that's his dog, so not my problem ". We have 9 dogs, 2 are mine, 2 are my daughters, 1 is my son's and 4 are my husbands. Everyone is responsible for their own dog, feeding, training, keeping up with. If I go out, I leave someone in charge of "my" dogs, same goes for everyone else. My son is in college, so I've taken over that dog when he's gone. If my daughter goes to spend the night at a friends she has to make sure her dogs are fed before she goes and that one of us is in charge of her dogs while she's gone. The funny part is my kids argue over who gets to "babysit" Sergeant, my Lancashire Heeler. He's a funny little guy and they like for him to be "their" dog for just a bit.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

bocron said:


> We had a client who seemed surprised when I said something along the lines "well that's his dog, so not my problem ". We have 9 dogs, 2 are mine, 2 are my daughters, 1 is my son's and 4 are my husbands. Everyone is responsible for their own dog, feeding, training, keeping up with. If I go out, I leave someone in charge of "my" dogs, same goes for everyone else. My son is in college, so I've taken over that dog when he's gone. If my daughter goes to spend the night at a friends she has to make sure her dogs are fed before she goes and that one of us is in charge of her dogs while she's gone. The funny part is my kids argue over who gets to "babysit" Sergeant, my Lancashire Heeler. He's a funny little guy and they like for him to be "their" dog for just a bit.


Yikes! you have an indoor dog park !!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

haha- easy vote for me since there isn't currently a "her" in the picture! :crazy:


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

This is an interesting question. I marked both of ours, because they are BUT, there are a lot of ins and outs. I do most of the caring for the dogs. He loves them and plays with them and spoils them. I feed, walk, worry, most of vet visits and on and on it goes. Loki, lab, is his hunting dog. Heidi, GSD, is a family dog, but she and I attached ourselves to each other long ago. Cori was acquired so I would have a dog to jump in dock dogs. Before we chose Heidi, we had a family discussion about what breed. We considered Rottweilers, GSD and American Pitbull Terriers and ultimately chose GSD.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I chose some are hers some are his. We have decided together when to bring a dog/puppy into the family but I have always been the primary caregiver/trainer/feeder.

Dazzle is my girl all the way. Basically she looks at DH as a cookie dispenser and that is about it. Since I am working her in SchH it works for us that she isn't particularly attached to him but does hang out on occasion.

Doc is/was supposed to be his dog. Unfortunately, I am doing his training and some caregiving so he is gradually attaching himself to me. He is a relatively low key boy so goes with the flow.

Zora the Chi was supposed to be DH's dog but didn't get that memo when we adopted her and promptly attached herself to me


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

We always share the decision to bring a new dog into the house. Although occasionally there are impulses that one or the other starts. We usually go back and forth. Maintenance chores are shared based on work schedules. I have to leave super early in the am...so DH usually handles the potty breaks in the am. But I am home earlier so I have the afternoon runs and the evening feeding. 

However there are very clear his and hers because of the handling situation and it's just sort of how the dogs attach themselves to us. 

Argos is Mom's dog. Anka is Dad's Princess. Ike is Dad's find. Cade is Mom's. Tag started as Mom's and then became Dad's- largely because Dad has the old man...so that gives him 2 dogs to actively work, and Mom 2 dogs. Training and serious play time are always given by the dog's handler and not the spouse. I will let out his dogs, may love on them, but I try to keep our relationship more distant.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

2wsx4


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Yikes! you have an indoor dog park !!


LOL, actually we own a private dog park and training club. Check out the link in my sig .


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I thinks one of my kids was playing with my key board....I now wonder who the culprit was,lol. Oh well to answer the question both of the dogs are mine.

When I was pregnant with my son I had just lost my dobe Zeus a year earlier. I was finally ready for another dog but DH said I was crazy being 2 months along with a two year old running around the house. I on the other hand thought it was a great time since I worked nights and he worked days, I would be getting up around the clock soon anyway, and this new puppy would have a 2 year old to break him into a life with kids. He relented but said if we were getting a dog it had to be a lab. I had never owned a lab only Doberman's growing up, but I said fine to compromise. I chose the breeder because I do all the research in the house on everything I buy, but he is the one that picked Henry out and named him. We were getting pressure from his family to name the baby to be Henry after his Grandfather that had just passed so we both figured if we named the puppy Henry they would have to back off....after all who name's their kid after their dog

When we got Zoe DH was dead set against a dog with erect ears....don't ask me why,lol he just says they always freaked him out. I on the other hand was dead set on getting what I wanted this time so of course he relented, but also named her.

The funny thing is while DH loves dogs he could probably do without them too. He walks them occasionally and feeds them if I ask him to. He pets them when he comes home or when were in bed watching TV, but they are my dogs and he refers to them as so. I pay for them, vet them, bathe them, chose their food, train them, and love on them like they are my kids. I take to them to the lake, hiking, to the park with my kids, and pretty much everywhere else I go. They only listen to him if I am not home or tell them to do what he says....kinda like my kids except they don't listen to him when I'm gone,lol. Both of the dogs like him they are just more attached to him. It used to hurt his feelings, but now he just says honey come look at what YOUR dogs did, or tell YOUR dogs to go upstairs, or one of YOUR dogs just puked on the carpet. I think dogs gravitate to whoever is their primary caregiver and with our schedules it seems every dog we'll ever have will be mine...and I'm not complaining


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

They are both of our dogs, but when they are working, even my wife asks to pet the dogs. It's a keeping the dogs focus issue. When she starts petting them, the dogs get REALLY distracted and start focusing on her so she asks me and I let her when it is at a time when I know everything will be fine.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Well, I posted some are his and some hers, but mostly they have been mine. There were a couple that attached themselves to hubby, which is fine, as he returned the affection, lol. I make almost all the decisions, but I do consult him on major things. We have to agree on any new dogs, I won't just go out and get one without his ok, that would be wrong, as he does have to help on occasion.
I do all the training, walking, vet spots, grooming, etc. Almost all of the feeding, as he had stepped in at times when I was not able to be home, or was ill. 
So, mostly, the dogs have been 'mine', to the extent that they love hubby, play happily with him, and kind of listen, lol, but I'm the authority in the house. Mama speaks, they listen.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

I'm not voting and you'll see why.

Our household has 4 adults and a 17 year old.

Our GSD - breed was chosen by my uncle (only male in the house). He was purchased from a breeder chosen by my aunt (one of 3 adult females). Me, my aunt and my uncle all agreed on the specific puppy from the litter. Name was chosen by my uncle. He belongs to whoever spends more time with him which is usually me. He doesn't care about on of the adult females in the house. He wanted to be BFFs with the teenager, but she never really put an effort into the relationship, so he's drifted towards the 3 adults.

Our Stumpy mix - breed was chosen by my aunt. She was adopted from a rescue (found by me). My aunt gave the OK to apply for the specific dog. Name was chosen by my sister and aunt (I think it's bland, so I picked her PAL name). There is not one person that she gravitates towards, though I feel she listens to me best.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

over the past 30 years, all dogs were mine, but they prefer my wife.


----------



## Courtney_Chambers (Dec 29, 2013)

I researched SO many breeds that would fit our family and I had ALWAYS wanted a GSD. So I suggested it and my husband and daughter agreed. Silas def listens to me more because I spend more time with him and trained him. He loves our whole family obviously, but def a mana's boy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

My wife begged me for years to get a dog. I said no because I'd have to do everything. I finally gave in and said yes. She brought home a Miniature Pinscher. He's mine. 

Then she begged me for a GSD. I finally said yes. She picked the breeder and brought home a GSD. He's mine.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

They are hers until they screw up, then they are mine LOL

When I'm home, we divide things up. I train, she feeds, we both exercise. I bathe, she does all medical stuff and trims nails. Most of the time, she's on her own, but I will be home soon! Yay


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

It wasnt a question in my divorce. He knew she was mine. Even now when dating. They know my dogs come first. If they are not a dog person, theyre outta here...


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

My husband was scared of GSD's and did not want one. We needed something to run with our daughters. After a year of research he agreed...he was not excited and very stressed about the "horror"....fast forward a year later....they go to the office with him....we all do training, we all play with them, we all fight over cuddle time with them, we all feed, walk, medicate when needed together.... But both dogs follow me around. Bath, laundry, cooking, watching tv....they are both close to me, when I move....they are my shadow....unless the kids are around...then I am nothing :-/ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brindle (Sep 2, 2013)

I voted that they are both of ours although I do the training, most of the feeding and walking. They mostly follow me around the house, but I attribute that to being the treat dispenser! We are both dog people who can't imagine life without a dog in it.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

We both love the dogs. I shop for their food, feed them, take them to vet visits and train them. He will feed them if I can't be home at their feed time. 

As for choosing the breed. I have always liked GSD's. We had one when I was a child. I think my husband started researching the breed first, but wanted an adult fully PPD trained. I did not want that, because our other two dogs are small. (20 and 30 pounds). We agreed to get a puppy and started looking in 2008. We did not get one until 2013. I'm glad we started with a puppy. It was an adjustment for my other two dogs. My other two dogs are mixed. Shepherd, poodle and chow. We didn't really choose them as much as they chose us.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

Mishka was my Christmas gift from my husband... But we both take care of her..... When I'm not taking over  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

The girls,Chevy and Thunder are ours but if Im home they are w/ me. Lucky is mine in the sense he is my shadow. He loves my husband but doesnt seek him out. I raised Lucky ,did the training ,played ball,went for walks and he is definitely mine. We share the medical and daily care. Daisy was my husband's except when she was sick,wanted out, needed to go to the vets and in general wanted played w/. Now that my husband is off the road he does more vet appts then I dosince I work days.I answered that some belong to me and some to him but we share.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

All the Canines are "mine" in the way that I do all the training, vet appointments, grooming, ect. They look to my husband and MIL as the ones who will never do anything they don't like, but they look to me for order and leadership.


----------



## cethlen1621 (Nov 6, 2013)

It's pretty equal in the sense of time and love, but I get more of the cuddling and my boyfriend gets more of the play time. He's better with tug o war than me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

We have two dogs, a female adult lab x and our GSD male puppy. The GSD is mine. I train, feed, and play with him. My hubs takes the occasional picture and picks up poopies. The lab is actually our sons' dog. We have three boys and when the two oldest go to school she mopes around until they get home and cuddles with our youngest. My husband was the one who wanted to keep her. (I found her roaming while walking and brought her home to find her owner). So she's everyone's except mine. Lol The cat is mine too.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Momahen87 (Jul 10, 2013)

Two dogs a sweet mix named rowdy (his) and my handsome man Thor gsd


----------



## michaelroll (Feb 5, 2014)

Definitely his


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

I consider the dogs mine. Of course we are a family, but I am the primary care giver to them


----------



## GSDreamer (Feb 3, 2014)

i always wanted to get a GSD. since the last one i had i was 3-4 years old.
my wife would never let me have one. and i didn't really have a chance to get one growing up and through out my young life. i was always busy doing things and going places. i knew that it wouldn't be fair to any pup if i could not show the love and care so i refrained my self.

now that im married i have more time on my hands. and a son. so my wife let me get a pup. and this is only because my son loves dogs so much. so technically its because of him. so she would be my Dog and my sons. cant wait. picking her up on the 8th. she will be 5 weeks this Saturday. 

so i vote "his"


----------



## LeCielEstRouge (Jul 4, 2012)

I would say they are more mine than ours. I adopted them, bathe them, groom them, feed, exercise and take them to the vet. They love "dad", too, but they love me more.  I call them my shadows. Especially my male. They will play fight over who gets to walk directly behind me when I get up to do something. Lol

Its funny because I never wanted a gsd and was intending to get another great dane when I stumbled across my sweet boy. Now I'm addicted!


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

The lab is his, the shepherd is mine. He always wanted a lab for hunting, and while I helped him look at the litter, the final choice was his. I think he was also the first one to mention getting a German Shepherd, but I started researching and fell in love. We knew the next dog would be mine, so I was the final voice on breed and breeder though he came along to give advice. I think we both wanted that unconditional affection and "I pick you over everyone" attitude, so we just got two dogs 

We will both take them out to potty, feed them, and occasionally play ball with them both for exercise, but training/work is always done by the dog's primary owner.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a slightly different take on the in home situation.. but still have my opinion. 

Having had Titan, male, for 4 yrs now, he has always been mine. When the BF came into the picture, he was/is mine. We moved in together recently and is still mine, but slowly becoming ours in the responsibility department.. if that makes sense. However, we are looking at getting a puppy "for" the BF this fall and it will likely be a female per his request.. and will likely be "his" dog.. 

In all my dog owning years.. which isn't long, I'm a baby  males have gravitated toward the female and vice versa. The responsibility has never been one sided but the "his" vs "hers" have always been there.


----------



## LoveDogs (Feb 3, 2014)

*Mine*

Well, my husband wanted a German Shepherd and picked this little guy. I personally wanted another English Cocker Spaniel. Well, we got Geist and quite frankly he's pretty much my dog since I do the training, vet stuff, feeding, etc. My husband does some training and playing but I am the one that does the majority of it.


----------

